

Project SPAN: Ad-hoc Networking for Android - mattkrea
http://www.mitre.org/research/technology-transfer/open-source-software/smartphone-ad-hoc-networking-span

======
sounds
If SPAN interests you, you might try the Serval Mesh open source project:

[http://www.servalproject.org/](http://www.servalproject.org/)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproj...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproject&hl=en)

Admittedly the UI has not seen a refresh in a while, but the functionality is
there.

~~~
mattkrea
Thanks. I'll check it out.

Looks to be a similar concept with a wildly different implementation. SPAN
appears to operate at a much lower level.

